# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Micro 3D Software / Print Question

## Blackbird

I'm completely new to 3D printing and thinking about getting a Micro.

My primary interest is in reproducing props.  I'd like to print items that are larger than 4x4 and have no problem gluing or fusing pieces together (anything I print would require a bit of cleanup anyway and I'm fine with that).

Does the Micro software help chop a large 3D file into pieces that are small enough to print?

----------


## Duck

No, it doesn't - the software is really basic (and totally in a "Beta" state just riddled with bugs).

----------

